# If you could only travel one more place in the world, where would you go?



## MarkD (Thursday at 10:03 AM)

Now if you travel a lot and still do, you can rephrase that as “.. where would you go next?”  But for homebodies like me it really is a question if I were to take on hassle of travel.  Exploring new places is great but getting there and being away from home, less appealing to me than for some.  
For me Barceona, Spain and Madeira, Portugal would be my choice.  If as long as we’re going so far we could squeeze in a short stay elsewhere I’d go back to merry old Briton though my wife would probably argue for Italy or France.    

Barcelona is first for me because I’d really like to see work by Gaudi, especially this:






Where in the world would you go?


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 10:22 AM)

Well having a home in Spain, I wouldn't choose there for my last trip.. mine would have to be New Zealand.. or Australia..

La Sagrad Familia in Barcelona is a sight to see, but there's examples all over Spain of Gaudi's work... there's a Big Cave Bar in the next village to ours, and it's completely built in the Gaudi style ..among Orange and lemon groves


----------



## Nemo2 (Thursday at 10:32 AM)

I was first in Barcelona in 1963, (when the Guardia Civil still wore those funny hats), it's grown since then....too much.  We have a trip planned for this Spring....arrive in Barcelona, leave within a couple hours if possible.

Prior to the plague and the war, we'd 'mapped out' (so to speak) a trip to Ukraine.....that'll never happen.  If it wasn't for the "Let's go somewhere _new_" factor, I might consider revisiting Romania, and we've being toying with the idea of Albania...or Slovenia.....or..or...._ad infinitum._


----------



## NorthernLight (Thursday at 10:47 AM)

The world's largest salt flat: Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia. Bonus! I'd get to see the night sky in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## MarkD (Thursday at 11:07 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Well having a home in Spain, I wouldn't choose there for my last trip.. mine would have to be New Zealand.. or Australia..
> 
> La Sagrad Familia in Barcelona is a sight to see, but there's examples all over Spain of Gaudi's work... there's a Big Cave Bar in the next village to ours, and it's completely built in the Gaudi style ..among Orange and lemon groves



I first discovered Gaudi in the garden of our friends in Kentfield, California when I asked them what had inspired what they had created in their driveway. The house is pretty wild too. She is an artist and one of her paintings can be seen in the last photo from a Christmas party they had hosted. He had been a patent lawyer and vintner hobbyist. He retired from the latter after having, as he told us, consulted the actuarial tables to determine he had made enough.





Every April they would host a Wisteria brunch here.


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 11:09 AM)

MarkD said:


> I first discovered Gaudi in the garden of our friends in Kentfield, California when I asked them what had inspired what they had created in their driveway. The house is pretty wild too. She is an artist and one of her paintings can be seen in the last photo from a Christmas party they had hosted. *He had been a patent lawyer and vintner hobbyist. He retired from the latter after having, as he told us, consulted the actuarial tables to determine he had made enough.*


Wow... fancy ever being in that position..I can only dream...


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 11:10 AM)

Nemo2 said:


> I was first in Barcelona in 1963, (when the Guardia Civil still wore those funny hats), it's grown since then....too much.  We have a trip planned for this Spring....arrive in Barcelona, leave within a couple hours if possible.
> 
> Prior to the plague and the war, we'd 'mapped out' (so to speak) a trip to Ukraine.....that'll never happen.  If it wasn't for the "Let's go somewhere _new_" factor, I might consider revisiting Romania, and we've being toying with the idea of Albania...or Slovenia.....or..or...._ad infinitum._


Enjoy your trip to Barcelona.. personally it's not for me.. it's rampant with pickpockets and thieves, which is really sad. 

Apparently Coatia is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## jujube (Thursday at 11:14 AM)

Definitely Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## MarkD (Thursday at 11:15 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Enjoy your trip to Barcelona.. personally it's not for me.. it's rampant with pickpockets and thieves, which is really sad.
> 
> Apparently Coatia is absolutely beautiful...



As well as being a Disney E+++ ticket nightmare.  Can’t stand crowds anyhow.  If I never go that will be why  .. well besides not wanting to be parted from my dogs and garden


----------



## Michael Z (Thursday at 11:19 AM)

I think Alaska, but in the summer, not the winter!


----------



## RadishRose (Thursday at 11:25 AM)

Italy.


----------



## Nemo2 (Thursday at 11:44 AM)

hollydolly said:


> Enjoy your trip to Barcelona.. personally it's not for me.. it's rampant with pickpockets and thieves, which is really sad.
> 
> Apparently Coatia is absolutely beautiful...


Oh, we're not _staying_ in Barcelona...arrive/leave

Croatia, Montenegro, etc......nice...(I threw up a couple pics of the Plitvice waterfalls (there in the mid 1980s) on_ The Horror and Outrage _thread_)_
​


----------



## BC Flash (Thursday at 11:55 AM)

I am a budget traveller.    It was home exchanges - Australia, New Zealand, USA


----------



## JustBonee (Thursday at 11:57 AM)

Michael Z said:


> I think Alaska, but in the summer, not the winter!



Alaska  would be my  "one more place"  .. then I could  say that I've been in all 50 states. 

It  took years to  accomplish getting  to 49!


----------



## multimodAL (Thursday at 12:15 PM)

i'd take a walk in the desert... it's as good as anyplace "to go".


----------



## hearlady (Thursday at 12:15 PM)

New England where most of my relatives are.


----------



## Nemo2 (Thursday at 12:16 PM)

multimodAL said:


> i'd take a walk in the desert... it's as good as anyplace "to go".


Any particular desert?  There are lots of 'em.


----------



## Murrmurr (Thursday at 12:24 PM)

Tough one, but I'll say Liechtenstein. 

Or, idk....maybe Bavaria?
Too cute?


----------



## Wayne (Thursday at 12:27 PM)

Alaskan cruise here, but do not wish to be cooped up on a cruise ship with so many other people for safety/health reasons. So have not gone.


----------



## multimodAL (Thursday at 12:40 PM)

Nemo2 said:


> Any particular desert?  There are lots of 'em.


spent some time out in the mohave as a kid. i'm sure it's not the same anymore... had an open invitation to black rock for some burns but 10,000 other people is not my idea of fun. maybe look into one of the dry forests of the caribbean (haven't been to any there yet.)


----------



## officerripley (Thursday at 12:41 PM)

Trinidad, California.


----------



## Alligatorob (Thursday at 12:44 PM)

Australia, lots of competition for my first choice but as I sit here right now it would be Australia.

I could rent an RV and spend a month or more just exploring.  Train also looks interesting.


BC Flash said:


> home exchanges - Australia, New Zealand


Have you done that?  It sounds like an interesting idea.  Maybe someone in Australia or there abouts would be interested in our Utah home in winter for skiing.

Some close seconds already mentioned here:


MarkD said:


> Barcelona, Spain and Madeira, Portugal


Been to much of Europe, but never Spain or Portugal, would like to go.


Nemo2 said:


> Romania, and we've being toying with the idea of Albania...or Slovenia.....


More close seconds!


NorthernLight said:


> Bolivia


I would really enjoy and long trip to South America, and Bolivia would be on my list.  I've been to Ecuador, Venezuela, and Argentina, but always on business.  Just enough to wet my apatite...  A lengthy leisurely pleasure trip would be great!


Nemo2 said:


> Croatia, Montenegro


Yep

Most of the other places people cited sound good too, but I am only including places I have never been...  I miss traveling.


----------



## Disgustedman (Thursday at 12:54 PM)

Las Vegas......


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 12:55 PM)

Isle of Skye


----------



## Pinky (Thursday at 12:56 PM)

Back to Australia, in fall or winter - and New Zealand .. kicking myself forever for not seeing it when I
could have!


----------



## Nemo2 (Thursday at 1:57 PM)

Namibia would be nice, but I'm not keen on renting a Jeep at my age, (IF anyone would rent to me), and tours are for 'old people'......then up to Zambia, (never been)...or perhaps Zambia then Namibia, that'd make more sense........and then down to Boulders Beach to see the penguins.


----------



## Marie5656 (Thursday at 2:40 PM)

*I have simple dreams. Would love to go back down to Walt Disney World in Florida.....stay in the best place there and stay 2-3 weeks. My favorite spot to satisfy the kid in me*


----------



## Gaer (Thursday at 2:49 PM)

(Have trouble making decisions)
When I lived in Alaska, I never got to see the Iditarod
and that would be fun to fly to Nome and watch
the sleds coming in.
or,
If I had a big, hunky man with me and a double sleeping bag,
I'd like to spend a week camping out in Yosemite.
It doesn't take much to make me happy!


----------



## MarkD (Thursday at 3:23 PM)

officerripley said:


> Trinidad, California.


Nice beach.


----------



## Nemo2 (Thursday at 3:24 PM)

multimodAL said:


> spent some time out in the mohave as a kid. i'm sure it's not the same anymore... had an open invitation to black rock for some burns but 10,000 other people is not my idea of fun. maybe look into one of the dry forests of the caribbean (haven't been to any there yet.)


Try this one:

https://www.culturalworld.org/what-is-the-empty-quarter-of-saudi-arabia.htm


----------



## multimodAL (Thursday at 3:28 PM)

Nemo2 said:


> Try this one:
> 
> https://www.culturalworld.org/what-is-the-empty-quarter-of-saudi-arabia.htm


wow! definitely...


----------



## Lawrence00 (Thursday at 3:34 PM)

This looks like a good fit.

https://bigcedar.com/


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 3:41 PM)

Tish said:


> Isle of Skye
> 
> View attachment 262060


LOL... don't wanna burst yer bubble.. it's beautiful...  but cold and wet most of the time ...


----------



## multimodAL (Thursday at 4:00 PM)

Disgustedman said:


> Las Vegas......



Aloha in the desert: Las Vegas as Hawaii's 'ninth island'

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thepointsguy.com/guide/las-vegas-hawaii-ninth-island/amp/

the truth is the islanders are priced out of their own lands and another little secret is that many of hawaii's incarcerated are "housed" in vegas.


----------



## perChance (Thursday at 4:10 PM)

Romania or maybe Poland - I enjoyed them both and would like to see more.  

Once out of country medical insurance is too expensive  -  I would like to visit Newfoundland.


----------



## multimodAL (Thursday at 4:14 PM)

having access to cabins and camp sites like purplehaze (wi) and copper cabin (mi) and hosting their guests who book through hipcamp allows me the luxury of meeting people from all around the world... a few at a time and mostly outdoors. honestly, i've never met more people from my part of town (in chicago) than after i got 'stuck' out here.

if you're ever in the neighborhood, lmk, and come give us a visit. it's like going nowHere fast...


----------



## Nathan (Thursday at 4:26 PM)

Tokyo or Seoul.


----------



## katlupe (Thursday at 5:14 PM)

London and/or Paris


----------



## Chet (Thursday at 5:31 PM)

I've never been to the southern hemisphere so Australia would be nice.


----------



## spectratg (Thursday at 5:36 PM)

Ireland


----------



## palides2021 (Thursday at 5:39 PM)

MarkD said:


> I first discovered Gaudi in the garden of our friends in Kentfield, California when I asked them what had inspired what they had created in their driveway. The house is pretty wild too. She is an artist and one of her paintings can be seen in the last photo from a Christmas party they had hosted. He had been a patent lawyer and vintner hobbyist. He retired from the latter after having, as he told us, consulted the actuarial tables to determine he had made enough.
> 
> View attachment 262045
> 
> ...


Love these photos! You've done it again, @hollydolly ! I felt I was there, enjoying the atmosphere! Thank you!


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 5:43 PM)

palides2021 said:


> Love these photos! You've done it again, @hollydolly ! I felt I was there, enjoying the atmosphere! Thank you!


I can't take credit for these photos.. Palides..


----------



## palides2021 (Thursday at 5:43 PM)

If I could only travel one place in the world, it would be Jerusalem. I've always wanted to go.


----------



## Nemo2 (Thursday at 5:45 PM)

palides2021 said:


> If I could only travel one place in the world, it would be Jerusalem. I've always wanted to go.


Spent a couple days wandering around the old city in 1982.....loved it!


----------



## Right Now (Thursday at 5:52 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> Tough one, but I'll say Liechtenstein.


My great uncle was born and lived in Liechtenstein until he was 13 and came to America.  When I was living in Germany in 1968, he came to visit and while there went back to visit relatives there for a few days. He was satisfied to have done it one last time.  You are the first person I've heard mention the country for a very long time. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Thursday at 5:58 PM)

I've always wanted to spend a winter in southern Portugal. Now with the pets it will probably  be awhile. I've been there before so I know what it's like. Some day.


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 1:42 PM)

hollydolly said:


> LOL... don't wanna burst yer bubble.. it's beautiful...  but cold and wet most of the time ...


You just made it more appealing, I love the cold.


----------



## mrstime (Yesterday at 1:58 PM)

Michael Z said:


> I think Alaska, but in the summer, not the winter!


In summer, the mosquitoes will have their way with you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 2:12 PM)

Nemo2 said:


> Prior to the plague and the war, we'd 'mapped out' (so to speak) a trip to Ukraine.....that'll never happen.


I think it will. I'm almost certain. This is a huge opportunity for the US, and I think she'll take it.

So, enjoy your borsch! (Ukrainian-style)


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 2:13 PM)

officerripley said:


> Trinidad, California.


Wwwhy?


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 2:18 PM)

Geezer Garage said:


> I've always wanted to spend a winter in southern Portugal. Now with the pets it will probably  be awhile. I've been there before so I know what it's like. Some day.


My mom's people immigrated from the Portuguese peninsula to Italy and then, many years later, to the USA. Her cooking was a combination of Jewish, Portuguese, and Italian - fantastically delicious.


----------



## Nemo2 (Yesterday at 2:23 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> I think it will. I'm almost certain. This is a huge opportunity for the US, and I think she'll take it.
> 
> So, enjoy your borsch! (Ukrainian-style)


I'm 80 now, I just don't think I have too many trips left......and age related medical insurance is getting more expensive.


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 2:25 PM)

Nemo2 said:


> I'm 80 now, I just don't think I have too many trips left......and age related medical insurance is getting more expensive.


Got it. I'm *only* 67 and already I don't even want to take a trip to the grocery store.


----------



## Nemo2 (Yesterday at 2:27 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> My mom's people immigrated from the Portuguese peninsula to Italy and then, many years later, to the USA. Her cooking was a combination of Jewish, Portuguese, and Italian - fantastically delicious.


Caldo-verde, Matzah balls and Linguini......yummy!


----------



## officerripley (Yesterday at 2:56 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> Wwwhy?


----------



## officerripley (Yesterday at 2:58 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> Wwwhy?


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 3:02 PM)

Nemo2 said:


> Caldo-verde, Matzah balls and Linguini......yummy!


OMG, she made this dish she called Portuguese Chicken and she served it on a bed of rice, and it was kind of like fricassee and kind of like Kabsa (but without the pine nuts), and totally like heaven.


----------



## Nemo2 (Yesterday at 3:05 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> OMG, she made this dish she called Portuguese Chicken and she served it on a bed of rice, and it was kind of like fricassee and kind of like Kabsa (but without the pine nuts), and totally like heaven.


Yummy......we had the greatest €1 Caldo-verde at a stand up bakery/deli/cafe in Porto a few years back........we're not 'foodies' but this was superb.


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 3:06 PM)

officerripley said:


> View attachment 262258
> 
> View attachment 262259
> 
> ...


I used to take my kids there a lot when they were little. Usually we camped for overnight, sometimes for a few days. 
If it still looks like that, Awesome!


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 3:10 PM)

Nemo2 said:


> Yummy......we had the greatest €1 Caldo-verde at a stand up bakery/deli/cafe in Porto a few years back........we're not 'foodies' but this was superb.


When me and my brothers got those thermoses for soup and stew, we got to take mom's caldo-verde in our school lunches. And she'd make this really thin sort of oily bread that had bits of green olives in it that went perfectly with the soup.


----------



## Nemo2 (Yesterday at 3:13 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> When me and my brothers got those thermoses for soup and stew, we got to take mom's caldo-verde in our school lunches. And she'd make this really thin sort of oily bread that had bits of green olives in it that went perfectly with the soup.


Now you're making me hungry!


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 3:14 PM)

Murrmurr said:


> When me and my brothers got those thermoses for soup and stew, we got to take mom's caldo-verde in our school lunches. And she'd make this really thin sort of oily bread that had bits of green olives in it that went perfectly with the soup.


PS, any kid who laughed at my lunch got a knuckle sandwich for theirs. Two guys took me up on that offer. It should have only taken one, but I guess we had some slow-learners at that school.


----------



## Lewkat (Yesterday at 3:21 PM)

I'd love to visit the Hermitage in St. Petersburg.  Won't happen though.


----------



## Murrmurr (Yesterday at 3:23 PM)

Lewkat said:


> I'd love to visit the Hermitage in St. Petersburg.  Won't happen though.


Don't lose hope. I predict a *huge* change within 2 years.


----------



## deaver (Yesterday at 4:40 PM)

the moon.. a chance to look back at the big blue marble from space


----------



## Gary O' (Yesterday at 4:50 PM)

If you could only travel one more place in the world, where would you go?​
Home


----------



## timoc (Yesterday at 5:22 PM)

If you could only travel one more place in the world, where would you go?​
I'd like to be sat at my computer anytime in 2094......


----------



## timoc (Yesterday at 5:25 PM)

Tish said:


> Isle of Skye
> 
> View attachment 262060


Been there.... and the water is bl**dy freezing.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Yesterday at 9:28 PM)

Paris..I live there!


----------

